# ph levels



## ianhrfrd (Oct 17, 2007)

my ph has droped to 7.8 it was 8.2 how can i get back you to that i have a marine tank


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The best way is with water changes. Frequent small water changes guarantee your PH to stabilize around 8.4. Quality salt mixes have buffers in them naturally, this stabilizes the PH for a long period of time. If it has been a long time since the last water change the buffers may have been used up. Some people add extra "buffer" products to their water but I don't recommend it as it is a bandage to the real problem. Another good way to keep it high, if you are keeping corals, is with the use of Kalkwasser or "pickling lime" as it is commonly known as. Kalk keeps the CA, ALK, and PH high for the demands of corals. The proper ratio of Kalk to freshwater has a PH of 12.


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

try a two part additive or you can make your own, bake for one hour 550 grams of sodium bicarbonate (pharmaceutical grade) and pour it in one gallon of reverse osmosis water, mix it well. the second part will be 400 grams of calcium chloride (kent turbo calcium in powder) in another jar containing one gallon of reverse osmosis water ( this mix gets real hot, so be very careful) and then add equal amounts of solustion 1 and 2, that is to say if you add 5 ml of solution 1, then you must add aft er waiting half and hour 5 ml of solution 2, check yosur kh, ph and ca parameters after and hour of doing so, and then you will master how to keep your parameters in check, hope this helps. SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO.


----------

